
Show HN: AI Recruiter - charliejrgower
https://www.works-hub.com/
======
jo_choih
I love this! When I think about what jobs AI should encroach on -- I don't
think what jobs are easy to automate. I think, what jobs CAN'T be done well be
humans. Recruiting is just too big of a graph for humans to traverse alone.
This looks amazing!

~~~
nixebastian
It definitely makes sense for tech to do a lot of the heavy lifting. I
actually think humans are critical for recruitment (having done plenty for my
company), but I agree that there are aspects that humans will never be able to
do at scale. Using AI that has access to so much publicly available data would
vastly improve the industry. Good luck WorksHub, maybe your AI can help me
find great staff!

------
superasn
I'm unable to see anything on the home page on a mobile (android). The images
are too small and the pinch zoom is disabled.

------
dharness
It says you are hiring at the bottom of the page but links to an empty angel
list.

~~~
charliejrgower
Hey - we are moving our careers page to a different site, sorry about that. We
are hiring for

Clojure Developers, Front End JS Developer, Sales (NYC & London), Head of
Growth Marketing

Drop an email to hello@works-hub.com if you are interested in having a chat.

